# System Memory (Resources) Running Low



## Mechapidge (Sep 19, 2005)

Yet again, I'm back, with another ME issue....I really should upgrade. Anyway!

I recently upgraded my BitComet torrent software, and shortly afterwards, my system starting freaking out due to low memory. Now, I did some research and found that it really meant system resources, of which ME only has 64kb alloted. I figured before this happened, I could run Winamp, World of Warcraft, and Ventrilo (a voice communication software) at the same time with no issues, but now, World of Warcraft on it's own will crash due to "low memory". I uninstalled the BitComet, and everything should be back to normal, and I just can't get everything right, someone mind helping?

Here's a HJT log, because I know you guys love 'em.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:51:07 AM, on 3/11/2007
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LINKSYS WIRELESS-G USB WIRELESS NETWORK MONITOR\WUSB54GV42.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HP\HP SOFTWARE UPDATE\HPWUSCHD2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHWEBSV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM\WINMGMT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OPERA\OPERA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

O2 - BHO: IeCatch2 Class - {A5366673-E8CA-11D3-9CD9-0090271D075B} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\JCCATCH.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: FlashGet Bar - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\FGIEBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools-1033] "C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NVSvc] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\nvsvc.exe -runservice
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [WUSB54Gv42] C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WUSB54Gv42.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cacheman] C:\PROGRA~1\CACHEMAN\Cacheman.exe
O4 - Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download using FlashGet - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All by FlashGet - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\jc_all.htm
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\FLASHGET.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\FLASHGET.EXE


----------



## Mechapidge (Sep 19, 2005)

After doing a bit more reading, I found that I should enable any disabled files in msconfig before a HJT log. Well...here's the new version..

-------------------------------------------------------------
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:06:55 AM, on 3/11/2007
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LINKSYS WIRELESS-G USB WIRELESS NETWORK MONITOR\WUSB54GV42.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SCARDSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\COMPAQ MESSAGE SCREENER\BIN\COMPAQ-RBA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HP\HP SOFTWARE UPDATE\HPWUSCHD2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\CPQS\SCOM\CPQBOOTPERFDB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PCTVOICE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\STARTEAK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\DIGITAL DASHBOARD\CPQMLDET.EXE
C:\COMPAQ\EAKDRV\EAUSBKBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CACHEMAN\CACHEMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\CPQEADM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\BTTNSERV.EXE
C:\COMPAQ\CPQINET\CPQINET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

O2 - BHO: IeCatch2 Class - {A5366673-E8CA-11D3-9CD9-0090271D075B} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\JCCATCH.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: FlashGet Bar - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\FGIEBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools-1033] "C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EACLEAN] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CpqBootPerfDb] C:\Cpqs\Scom\CpqBootPerfDb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctvoice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\StartEAK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WCOLOREAL] C:\Program Files\COMPAQ\COLOREAL\COLOREAL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Digital Dashboard] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Digital Dashboard\CPQMLDET.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LyraHD2TrayApp] "C:\Program Files\Thomson\Lyra Jukebox\LyraHDTrayApp\LYRAHD2TrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NVSvc] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\nvsvc.exe -runservice
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [WUSB54Gv42] C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WUSB54Gv42.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScardSvr] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ScardSvr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Compaq_RBA] C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\COMPAQ MESSAGE SCREENER\BIN\COMPAQ-RBA.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cacheman] C:\PROGRA~1\CACHEMAN\Cacheman.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download using FlashGet - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All by FlashGet - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\jc_all.htm
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\FLASHGET.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\FLASHGET.EXE


----------



## Deadeyedave (Mar 7, 2007)

have you tried going into msconfig and unchecking any programs that you don't need so there not running in the background using memory?


----------



## Mechapidge (Sep 19, 2005)

I had a lot of them unchecked, as you can tell by the first HJT log. I left them unchecked and my computer has stopped giving me the errors, although it tell me I have lower than normal resources at startup..

Can anyone help me weed through the second HJT log to remove anything harmful?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

One big mistake you made was going into the startup list and allowing everything to run in the background. Doing that is going to make your computer run even slower, generate more error messages, and cause more freezes and lockups.

Other than

*ScanRegistry
SystemTray
StateMgr
Antivirus program entries
Firewall program entries*

very few other entries need to load and run with Windows ME.

Make use of this site to edit and manage the startup list:

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?type=&filter=&count=100&offset=0

I see at least 7 entries in your first log that can be disabled from loading and running.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is the processor type and speed, and how much RAM is installed?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

You must be kidding: all those things running at the same time? No wonder! Check which files you REALLY need to have running continuously and prevent the others from starting up when Windows starts. I would say: kick out all compaq files, the HPWUSCHD2.EXE, the DDHELP.EXE, the WINAMPA.EXE; those I recognise, the rest is necessary or unknown to me.

Do not run toolbars, that takes a lot of memory and processing time. Do not start up anything when Windows starts except Zonelabs. Start other programs only when you need them and shut them down afterwards. Calender reminder, digital Imaging and Quicken????! The whole Compaq organisation? PCHealth is completely useless, prevent all start-up. Quicktime: prevent at boottime. Microsoft works??? Norton anti-virus??? Etc.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

ZeRealBigBoss:

You're putting out some bad advice by telling him/her to allow only the firewall program to load and run. :down: 

Mechapidge:

The programs that I previously listed in bold text should always be loading and running. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

